# Longer Exposure for light writing (Nikon D70)



## Bboysoda (Sep 27, 2007)

As the title stated, im trying to set a longer exposure for "Light Writing" pictures I am trying to take.  I have taken a few already, but would like to have control over my manual/shutter speeds and I am having trouble with it.

I turn it to "Manual" on my dial, and whenever I use manual, even if its in the middle of the day with the sun out, I get around a 1second exposure.  I can't seem to increase/decrease this amount in anyway. "A" on the dial is quick, and so is "P".  But the "S" is like M, around 1 second(My guess is its around 1.4 seconds.)  

I do under Menu and scroll down to "Shutter Speed" and I change it to "4s" but as you probably know, it dosen't change the shutter speed/Exposure at all for any of the dial options.  I don't know what all the menu options are, but one call "Long Exp. NR" is ON.(Under Shooting Menu).  And when I click the "?"(shows alittle about the option) for Shutter Speed, it saids "Slowest Shutter Speed in which Flash will be used in P and A modes."  What does that mean?  How can I configure a 4s shutter speed/exposure for any option.

And I wish to have flash OFF for the picture.  I have a Nikon D70 with a Nikon DX 18-70mm Lens(If that helps...).  Thanks for your time.  

Here are some of the old "Light Writing" i've done, I wish to inprove them alot.


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 27, 2007)

Read your manual.  Read your manual.  Read your manual.

There should be a section in the book on "manual" mode.  You can set the shutter speed and aperture to anything you want, using the controls on the camera.  I'm not a Nikon user, but my guess is that the finger wheel by the shutter release button will change your shutter speed.

again...

Read your manual.  Read your manual.  Read your manual.


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 27, 2007)

I shoot with a Nikon D50, very similar camera (I only have one dial though). When you are in manual mode one of the dials will change the shutter speed, the other will change your aperture. As for the flash not firing, in manual mode the flash won't even pop up unless you tell it to, so that shouldn't be an issue.

And yes, Digital Matt's advice of reading the manual is great advice, the manual is very indepth as for how to work your camera.


----------



## Sideburns (Sep 27, 2007)

go to manual.
use the dial to change the shutter speed...

My cousin has the same camera and that's basically what he did the other night before he left...light writing downtown...

Good luck.


----------

